# GBAtemp 2021 Giveaway Raffle - winners announced!



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 8, 2021)

Best of luck to all participants!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck everyone !


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck, entrants! May the odds be forever in your favor.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 8, 2021)

Aw, seems like I won't be able to watch, because that's pretty early in the morning in my time zone.
Oh well. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 8, 2021)

If I win the  Nintendo Switch Oled, I'll still save my old one but my new joycons hopefully won't drift


----------



## Something whatever (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck peps


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2021)

Is it too late for bribery and corruption?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2021)

Great news! looking forward to it


----------



## Nikokaro (Aug 8, 2021)

Sure, sure, good luck to all [pleasantries]...heck I won't be able to follow it; 3:30 am is too early, and 4 hours later I have to be in the office...


----------



## beermonkey (Aug 8, 2021)

Odds ain't too shabby! Though I've just read you have a 1 in 119 chance of falling to your death... On that happy note. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2021)

But Chary, what time is it in New York time??????


----------



## Kanakops (Aug 8, 2021)

At this point [1700 posts], it would be a miracle to win something


----------



## mitcha (Aug 8, 2021)

thank's gba for this


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2021)

Hecker, it's all up to you now...


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2021)

i can feel it in my circuits im going to win.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Aug 8, 2021)

.. 
.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 8, 2021)

I wish everyone the best and everyone deserve it. It is for my best friend because he deserve it more than I do.

EDIT: Will you announce by voice it or everyone can see it on the screen ? Remember, what about some deaf people here ? I know.


----------



## Centrix (Aug 8, 2021)

Sweet, I look forward to seeing who the lucky winners are


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2021)

Kanakops said:


> At this point [1700 posts], it would be a miracle to win something


Exactly, like encountering a shiny on your first try (or first few tries) in Pokémon, it's crazy, all about chance.
Good luck to everyone, and may the algorithm be ever in your favor.


----------



## fatherjack (Aug 8, 2021)

gonna be fast asleep at 3:30 in the morning...good luck all


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 8, 2021)

All right then! I'll get the popcorn out for 10:30 PM on Wednesday evening (Montreal time). It'll be fun to watch (if there's nothing on TV).


----------



## magico29 (Aug 8, 2021)

And the winner by KO victory: magico29


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 8, 2021)

If I win something I will let anybody call me a furry for 1 month


----------



## Jayro (Aug 8, 2021)

Ease drag out the winners like 1 per day, and good luck everyone!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 8, 2021)

Kanakops said:


> At this point [1700 posts], it would be a miracle to win something



With 15 prizes for 1700 people, you have just under about a .9% chance of winning.  Honestly, in terms of giveaways and lotteries, those really aren't all that bad of odds. I mean yeah, obviously the chances are still far more against you that you'll lose, but at close to 1%, you have more reason to be hopeful here than many many other giveaways out there.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 8, 2021)

> everyone will be able to see the drawing done


Yay!





> the live drawing takes place on August 12th, at 3:30AM BST


Oh.. I guess not.


----------



## NicoAICP (Aug 8, 2021)

good luck everybody


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck everyone hope you might win something cool   <3 Wish you the best!!!


----------



## YuseiFD (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck everyone who entered


----------



## antiNT (Aug 8, 2021)

Good Luck


----------



## wartutor (Aug 8, 2021)

1700 that's preaty good odds good luck everyone


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 8, 2021)

BERTO WINS OR RIOT!!!


----------



## Budsixz (Aug 8, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> Hecker, it's all up to you now...
> 
> View attachment 272409


*pablo entered the chat*


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> i can feel it in my circuits im going to win.


unfair, I'm supposed to win
I paid @Chary fifty bucks to rig it in my favor
Guess you paid her more, right?


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Aug 8, 2021)

Kanakops said:


> At this point [1700 posts], it would be a miracle to win something


Someone's gotta win, you've as much chance as the rest of us!


----------



## legoinventeor (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck to you all! I probably won't be able to watch the livestream either because it's way too early in the morning in my time zone.


----------



## Wavy (Aug 8, 2021)

Please for the love of all that is holy make me not win


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

Wavy said:


> Please for the love of all that is holy make me not win


so you can win?
*NEVER*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2021)

If I don't win anything can I get a date with @Chary instead?


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 8, 2021)

I’ve only won 1 contest in my life. This would make a nice 2nd.


----------



## ThorGuru3ds (Aug 8, 2021)

Good luck folks!-


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> I’ve only won 1 contest in my life. This would make a nice 2nd.


when you say you won a raffle
Do you mean A prize or the FIRST prize?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> i can feel it in my circuits im going to win.


if a mod wins I call foul especially you since you said that,actually i'll crunch data from now on see if the same people win


----------



## linuxares (Aug 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Is it too late for bribery and corruption?


You rang?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

linuxares said:


> You rang?


What can I offer you?


----------



## SS4 (Aug 8, 2021)

22:30 on a wednesday is kinda late since i work early on week days but i'll try to watch it if i'm still awake lol


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2021)

linuxares said:


> You rang?


I'll certainly "ring" your "bell" if you know what I mean


----------



## Bauti (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm still wondering what will happen to the guy that wins the switch as it launches on October 8.

Will you guys make a cool drawing or something to fill that lack of a material thing to give?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 9, 2021)

Maybe you guys should do it like the lotto lol have a live stream with the winners 

(just a thought)


----------



## djpannda (Aug 9, 2021)

When do I email you my Pobox?


----------



## Wavy (Aug 9, 2021)

Do the prizes ship to Australia?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 9, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But Chary, what time is it in New York time??????


10:30 PM


----------



## Jephph (Aug 9, 2021)

Yo, hey all. I did some math, and here are the numbers: 

Any prize: 0.88%
Prize 15-6: 0.59%
Prize 5-2: 0.12%
Prize 1: 0.06%

Best of luck to you, and may the odds be ever in your favour.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm really curious to know who won the Switch Oled!


----------



## Gunstorm (Aug 9, 2021)

15:00 here in Brazil... Work hour but... I will try to watch...

I'm really anxious




NeoGranzon said:


> I'm really curious to know who won the Switch Oled!



I'm glad to now you if I win xD


----------



## ShootHere (Aug 9, 2021)

I only won one thing in my life, a tour of a brewery with included dinner but couldn't go because we were moving house that day.
Neverlucky! Here's crossing my fingers!


----------



## lordelan (Aug 9, 2021)

Good luck guys!
Only 1700 entries? Nice, I have a *real* chance then.


----------



## duwen (Aug 9, 2021)

I flicked through a few pages of the raffle entry, and was shocked by how many entrants were new accounts, with a single post, created *after* the raffle went live.
Would be interested to know how many of the 1700 that accounts for.
Good luck to everyone that wasn't a new account created after the raffle went live!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 9, 2021)

I'll just paste my "good luck" message here, so uhh, good luck everyone!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lordelan said:


> Good luck guys!
> Only 1700 entries? Nice, I have a *real* chance then.


That's 15 out of 1700, still very slim chances.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 9, 2021)

3AM BST... I'll be sleeping.
I'll check the result when I wake up

Good luck to the winners


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 9, 2021)

Remember if you never look at the results you'll never known if you lost 

Good luck, all!


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 9, 2021)

At 3am I'll be deeply asleep. =O


----------



## Max89 (Aug 9, 2021)

good luck everyone!!


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 9, 2021)

May the odds be ever in everyone's my favor.


----------



## radicalwookie (Aug 9, 2021)

@Chary 

There was a A LOT of 1 day old and 1 post accounts in the giveaway thread. I hope you take great care when raffling winners and check their account before giving away stuff and announcing him winner otherwise it's a big chance that a lot of those accounts will get the prize even though they aint even using Temp and just farming the rewards.


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 9, 2021)

duwen said:


> I flicked through a few pages of the raffle entry, and was shocked by how many entrants were new accounts, with a single post, created *after* the raffle went live.
> Would be interested to know how many of the 1700 that accounts for.
> Good luck to everyone that wasn't a new account created after the raffle went live!



To be fair, unlike previous raffles, which required an account made before the raffle, this one didn't have such a requirement, which was unusual.


----------



## tfocosta (Aug 9, 2021)

I really hope I'm not too late for this! 

Good luck to all the members participating.


----------



## benjamin-d6 (Aug 9, 2021)

I'll be asleep during the raffle so good luck everybody!!


----------



## I_AM_L_FORCE (Aug 9, 2021)

"Charry is monke"

How could that not win?


----------



## freestile (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice.... Thanks for the contest. Good Luck everybody..


----------



## Crazy-S (Aug 9, 2021)

4:30 A.M. Well no live viewing for me....


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 9, 2021)

All ready got a great spot to play with the Nintendo Switch Oled that I'm going to win.   Mine Mine, all Mine!


----------



## fst312 (Aug 9, 2021)

I’m hoping I win something, if I win the switch though, I’ll most likely keep it sealed, even though I doubt this would ever happen but I would like to sell it for a high price one day. It won’t be super mario type of sell but you never know.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 9, 2021)

my body is ready


----------



## Xyl (Aug 9, 2021)

Lets go


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 9, 2021)

03:30, guess I'll be sitting up in the middle of the night to see me not win .


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 9, 2021)

Something whatever said:


> Good luck peps


good luck brother


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 9, 2021)

radicalwookie said:


> @Chary
> 
> There was a A LOT of 1 day old and 1 post accounts in the giveaway thread. I hope you take great care when raffling winners and check their account before giving away stuff and announcing him winner otherwise it's a big chance that a lot of those accounts will get the prize even though they aint even using Temp and just farming the rewards.


perhaps they can disable account creation (during a raffle) next time to prevent that BS


----------



## depaul (Aug 9, 2021)

The idea overall is nice especially for young gamers. All the best GBATemp!


----------



## EsseDiElle (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry if this is annoying but I'm just trying to get to 5 messages. Sorry to bother you


----------



## Plazorn (Aug 10, 2021)

If someone wins the switch oled, how will they get it? It hasn’t even come out yet.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2021)

How do you enter?


----------



## Arakon (Aug 10, 2021)

Step 1: Invent time machine.


----------



## ozzyzak (Aug 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> perhaps they can disable account creation (during a raffle) next time to prevent that BS


I thought one of the rules was that your account had to have been active before the raffle announcement. I could be mistaken, though...


----------



## ertre (Aug 10, 2021)

That means the stream is in the middle of the night here. Good. 

Then I won't have to watch the stream to see me winning nothing.


----------



## hell_night (Aug 10, 2021)

May luck be in your favor guys!

Best of luck on this game of chance


----------



## greasehoot (Aug 10, 2021)

1 in 1700 aren't bad odds at all, especially when you have nothing to lose!


----------



## DudderButter (Aug 10, 2021)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## LeeNose (Aug 11, 2021)

Skelletonike said:


> To be fair, unlike previous raffles, which required an account made before the raffle, this one didn't have such a requirement, which was unusual.


I'm definitely sure that there was a rule against entering with accounts created after the raffle was announced.

Reading this comment section made me realize how  many young kids browse this site, jeez.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 11, 2021)

LeeNose said:


> I'm definitely sure that there was a rule against entering with accounts created after the raffle was announced.
> 
> Reading this comment section made me realize how  many young kids browse this site, jeez.


Actually, the rules say that they BOTH have to have a newly created account (created after the OP was posted) AND be using a proxy or VPN when creating the account or posting to be excluded. They actually encouraged creating accounts to enter this time. The only thing disallowed is dupe accounts.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Chary What's going to stop people from creating a dupe account on a different network, such as an internet cafe or library? Can you check their IP location as well to be safe?

Scamers like that aren't stupid, and likely will utilize every means necessary to increase their chances of winning. The aforementioned method is one way.


----------



## lokomelo (Aug 11, 2021)

we already know the winners by now?

Edit: Sorry, I realized that today is the day. I have read somewhere that they would run the numbers on the Monday.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 11, 2021)

Will the winners just be drawn or also quartered too?


----------



## drrastovac (Aug 11, 2021)

Where is my Nintendo Switch :-)


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 11, 2021)

im going to wake up tomorrow with 60 notifications congratulating me on my new nintendo switch OLED!


----------



## Nikokaro (Aug 11, 2021)

Given the situation of competition, madness and paranoia that has been created, I'm afraid we europeans have to hope that we don't win, if we don't want to wake up tomorrow with a knife stuck in our back...


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Aug 12, 2021)

hopefully a new account doesn't win top prize, that would very much suck


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Will the winners just be drawn or also quartered too?


Nah, but the losers will be made to walk the plank.


----------



## biolizardshadow (Aug 12, 2021)

sonicrings said:


> How do you enter?



Participation for this raffle ended on July 31 so it's too late to try and enter a submission now.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

Jephph said:


> Yo, hey all. I did some math, and here are the numbers:
> 
> Any prize: 0.88%
> Prize 15-6: 0.59%
> ...


----------



## biolizardshadow (Aug 12, 2021)

Those odds are terrible. I'm not holding my breath about winning anything at this point.


----------



## SimisFul (Aug 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> If I win the  Nintendo Switch Oled, I'll still save my old one but my new joycons hopefully won't drift


Sharing the same emotions right now, only have 2 joycons and both drift.
My friend has 6 amd 5 of them drift it's ridiculous.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 12, 2021)

SimisFul said:


> Sharing the same emotions right now, only have 2 joycons and both drift.
> My friend has 6 amd 5 of them drift it's ridiculous.


Agreed


----------



## Costello (Aug 12, 2021)

the list of participants is below: if your name isn't in there, it means you probably didn't post in the right thread

* # Name *
1 ..::MaxWell::..
2 .d&n
3 0000ff
4 1B51004
5 1c4rus
6 1NOOB
7 3dslove79
8 4nders
9 6adget
10 8BitWonder
11 64bitmodels
12 360isglorifiedOG
13 666nyan666
14 aadz93
15 AaronUzumaki
16 aarti
17 AD2076
18 adilucky3
19 adrian226
20 aerios169
21 Aew4life
22 Agahniim
23 Agent.KK
24 agent37
25 Agent_Galactic
26 agpixel
27 ahamza61
28 AHashbrown
29 AirbusX
30 Akdul
31 Akira
32 Akotan
33 Alato
34 albert-softie
35 Albireo6972
36 Aldoria
37 AlexMCS
38 Ali3n90
39 Alienheadz514
40 Allen-R
41 almmiron
42 Alosho
43 alpaga77
44 Alpha_GX
45 Alree
46 Alsusee
47 Altair0207
48 Alvy
49 alzen
50 Aman27deep
51 AmandaRose
52 ameerh
53 Ampersound
54 Amuyea
55 AncientBoi
56 andeers
57 AndreGalvez
58 andrewtjb
59 andyhappypants
60 andzalot55
61 Aneki
62 Anfroid
63 angela18
64 AnimeIsDead
65 Animewaifu7
66 anniedoggy
67 Anon_Cypher_
68 ant92
69 anthony001
70 antiNT
71 antoclass
72 anton123
73 Apex
74 Apextreme
75 ApolloCheese
76 Araeden
77 Arakon
78 Arcanuskun
79 Arekkusuda
80 Arekkuwu
81 Arif
82 Arlock41
83 Armadillo
84 arthur_bleme
85 Asdolo
86 Ashen12345
87 AshenWolf
88 Ashramkun
89 AshuraZro
90 Asia81
91 asiekierka
92 asnka
93 assassinz
94 Astral_
95 astrocapsule
96 ATMB
97 atreyu187
98 atypicalchaos
99 averne
100 averuki
101 AXiD86
102 Axido
103 azrael_11
104 B-alpha
105 B-Blue
106 b3ats
107 badbrain
108 bahamut920
109 bailli
110 Bakana
111 bakibandi
112 BalaFitKubak
113 Bales
114 Balthasar00
115 banjo2
116 BanjoFreak64
117 banjojohn
118 Baoulettes
119 Baromo
120 BarrelRoller64
121 BastarB
122 Bauti
123 bazamuffin
124 bbsan2k
125 Bean_BR
126 beatsell
127 beauricard
128 beermonkey
129 Beerus
130 bejiman
131 Belickade
132 bell1-1010
133 BelmontSlayer
134 BeniBel
135 Benja81
136 benjamin-d6
137 Bens411
138 Bertuga
139 BestestHD
140 bgbennyboy
141 Biff627
142 BilboBagons
143 BillyJo
144 Bill_bill
145 Bimmel
146 biolizardshadow
147 BitMasterPlus
148 bitzthatbyte
149 BlackZero500
150 Black_Core
151 Blad3DS
152 bladerx
153 Bladexdsl
154 blaineisblu
155 BlastedGuy9905
156 BlastingCitter
157 blawar
158 Blaze163
159 Bleachya43vier
160 Blebleman
161 blizzyblunt
162 Blokman
163 BLsquared
164 Blue
165 bluedart
166 blueflue
167 BlueFox gui
168 Bluer
169 blueskies
170 bob1212
171 bobmcjr
172 Bobsy
173 bodefuceta
174 Bojan
175 bomigoton
176 Bonovox40
177 boomario
178 boomerang42
179 boomy
180 BoostinExotic
181 Borgir220
182 botossi
183 bottmint
184 bowlofspiders
185 BoxmanWTF
186 brad4ds
187 Bradle6
188 BraveDragonWolf
189 Brayton1-7
190 brenokk
191 Brigand
192 brunocar
193 Bu2d85
194 bubolechka
195 buda81
196 Budsixz
197 Cacacea
198 Cainemon
199 caitsith2
200 caki883
201 calagan
202 CallmeBerto
203 callmebob
204 Calvein
205 CanIHazWarez
206 CaptainHIT
207 Captain Library
208 Caralynn
209 CarDor23
210 CarlosEFML
211 Carmilla_Aran
212 cars
213 catlover007
214 Cava
215 CeeDee
216 Celes10
217 Centrix
218 Chara30
219 Chary
220 CheatFreak47
221 Cheesi
222 ChibiMofo
223 ChicoPancho
224 ChiefReginod
225 chiselfreak
226 chitorubio
227 Chris026
228 ChrisMCNBVA
229 chrisrlink
230 chronoss
231 ChronoTrig
232 Cifer037
233 ClassicEspionage
234 CloudStrife1901
235 Clydefrosch
236 CMDreamer
237 Coaleb
238 cokito
239 CompSciOrBust
240 Conn0r
241 console
242 coolcono
243 coolcool9990
244 CoolMe
245 Coolsonickirby
246 Copai1
247 Costello
248 CPG
249 cracker
250 Crazy-S
251 CrAzYLiFe
252 Crazystato
253 CreativeMan
254 CreepyToast
255 Crimsonflare
256 CrimsonMaple
257 Crisp Cookie
258 crossholo
259 Cryingmoose
260 Cryo16
261 crypt1c
262 cubes
263 cugel
264 cvskid
265 cwrd
266 Cyan
267 cyberboycoolen
268 D-an-W
269 D34DL1N3R
270 DaiKuzu
271 DaKnightDG
272 DaltonaCAN
273 damiano2712
274 Dan-the-Rebirth
275 Dan1god
276 danger229
277 Daniel737
278 Daniel Sahr
279 DanielVel
280 Dankstorm
281 danny6969
282 Danolyen
283 danwellby
284 Danzingstar
285 DaPeZ
286 DarkCoffe64
287 DarkDante
288 DarkDexter
289 DarkIrata
290 DarkKnight_TJ
291 DarkMatterCore
292 DarknessPlay3r
293 Dark Ronin
294 Dark Samurai
295 DarkSeele
296 Darkshade
297 darkshadow1997
298 DarkShadowSwE
299 DarkShinigami
300 darkverger
301 DaRk_ViVi
302 DarthDub
303 Darth Meteos
304 Dartz150
305 Dash_2
306 Daveygravey
307 davidvudoo
308 DaXyro
309 Dax_Fame
310 DAZA
311 Dazzer_D
312 DbGt
313 Dbitner
314 DBT
315 DCarnage
316 Deadmon
317 DeadSkullzJr
318 decemberchild
319 Dede1511
320 Deekman
321 deepweed
322 delta123
323 demon33
324 DeMoN
325 depaul
326 derkiederk
327 derthomas
328 Der_Blockbuster
329 Desdicros
330 Desraptor
331 Destinykid
332 Devante
333 developer_su
334 Devin
335 Deway
336 dextorboot
337 Dgsahin
338 dicamarques
339 diggeloid
340 digitalforums
341 Digs
342 DiJornios
343 DinohScene
344 Dionicio3
345 Dio
346 DiscostewSM
347 Disrupted
348 djinc91
349 djnate27
350 djpannda
351 DJPlace
352 DKB
353 dkrisna
354 DK_ATS
355 DoctorBagPhD
356 DoctorDizzyspin
357 DodgyJudge
358 Dogey11
359 dogmarch
360 Dominator211
361 domrael
362 Doobs
363 DoubleDate
364 drag4you
365 dragon12
366 dragonblood9999
367 dragonmaster
368 Drawerpunpunk
369 draxoon
370 Dreamcasters
371 dreamymario521
372 Dr Eggman
373 dreigyt
374 drewby
375 drgnslayers
376 DrGreed
377 Drogy
378 DrPerkeleeee
379 drrastovac
380 drwaxx79
381 DS1
382 DSama
383 dsrules
384 DTGS
385 dtjay
386 dudemanjones11
387 dudenator
388 duelistjp
389 Dumperpreneur
390 DunkSB412
391 dupdup
392 Durelle
393 Dust2dust
394 duwen
395 Dwaalspoor98
396 DynamoDingo
397 Dzapa
398 EagleRuler
399 EaterComputer
400 Ecner19
401 eddiebishop1
402 EddyLance
403 eduall
404 Eight Bit Alien
405 eKing
406 Ekuuin
407 elBenyo
408 ElectricJelly
409 eleventh
410 Elfish
411 elm
412 elmis003
413 elridge
414 elscorcho0
415 emanubit
416 EmanueleBGN
417 emerald_boy
418 emmanu888
419 EmperorX
420 Emperor_Norton
421 emulator2
422 emz998
423 enarky
424 encrest
425 EndlessEyes
426 Endurion_Jr
427 Enlapse
428 ephrem64
429 Eredhel
430 Ericzander
431 erikas
432 erk
433 ertaboy356b
434 ertre
435 Escorpion
436 Esdeath
437 Espen84
438 Essometer
439 Eternal_WiiU
440 Eukelade
441 europat
442 Ev1lbl0w
443 EvilFear
444 EvilMakiPR
445 evlspcmk
446 ExData7
447 Exiron
448 exodia
449 eyeliner
450 EZ-Flash2
451 f3rr3t
452 Facky
453 fafaldo
454 Fahaddex
455 fallguy441
456 fallingrat
457 Fanatix2000
458 farflame
459 farmin
460 fatherjack
461 FatherOfEgg
462 fatsquirrel
463 Fayd
464 Fazley
465 Feeiix
466 FEF1
467 felix.200
468 fenomeno0chris
469 ferchl
470 FiInfinity
471 Fingi
472 finkmac
473 fireframe
474 fischermasamune
475 Flame
476 flamesofdoom
477 Flaya
478 flipnote214
479 Floating Seal
480 fluggy2003
481 Foxchild
482 Foxi4
483 FR0ZN
484 franciscomaianunes
485 Frankbel
486 Frederik
487 freestile
488 Freezer6
489 Friday_xiii
490 Friendsxix
491 Frostbite189
492 fst312
493 fugazi58
494 Fusion
495 G3kk0
496 GaaraPrime
497 Gabriel2Silva
498 gaga941021
499 GaiusSavarin
500 gamefan5
501 Gamemaster1379
502 gameplayswitch
503 gamepro602
504 Gamerjin
505 GamerzHell9137
506 gamesquest1
507 GameVasion
508 ganons
509 Gariland656
510 garous
511 Gattorie
512 gbablackrain
513 GBADWB
514 gbaguy2277
515 GCS
516 Gedi223
517 geekboy1011
518 GeigerCouncilmanX
519 Gekkodox
520 gempugs
521 genesis7
522 GenNaz
523 GentlemanPotato
524 George35000vr
525 Gh0sti
526 Gibdos
527 ginryu
528 GLBBx303
529 gmanhunt
530 godreborn
531 gohan123
532 Goku1992A
533 gokuguy
534 GoldenBullet
535 Golds
536 Gongas99
537 gooeywreck
538 gordoritos
539 GothicIII
540 graeme122
541 gratefulbuddy
542 greasehoot
543 Green Mii
544 Gremlin
545 Greyhound123
546 greymouse
547 Gromber
548 grubgrub
549 GTRagnarok
550 gubans
551 gudenau
552 guillel90
553 guily6669
554 gumbyx84
555 Gunstorm
556 Gunz4Hire
557 gZa
558 g_west
559 HalfScoper
560 HaloEffect17
561 Haloman800
562 haloslayer
563 hammer300
564 Hancster
565 Hannito
566 Hark0n
567 harryen13
568 hartleyshc
569 Harumyne
570 hausa51
571 haxan
572 Hayato213
573 HBubli
574 heathdogg
575 Helidwarf
576 HellaJvke
577 HellGhast
578 hell_night
579 hemi426
580 Henx
581 Hepklep
582 heraymo
583 HerrLinKinG
584 Hexalform
585 higglydiggly
586 hippy dave
587 hiroakihsu
588 Hiroshi21
589 Hmed
590 hointa
591 Hologram
592 HomebrewingNeko
593 HomeStarRunnerTron
594 Homlet
595 HoneyFlow4
596 Horvi
597 hozeon
598 HtheB
599 HTV04
600 hudhair
601 hug0-a7x
602 HugoAndore
603 huh123
604 hurrz
605 HylianLZ
606 hyperlisk
607 HYPERMETAL
608 Iam2smart
609 Iamapirate
610 iamisaac
611 ian0
612 IanAlbarn
613 Idaho
614 idunnosoSTFU
615 IgiveUgas
616 ILOVETOPLAYNESGA
617 iluvfuzz
618 ILuvGames
619 Imparasite
620 impeeza
621 impeio92
622 IncredulousP
623 iNFiNiTY
624 inoudnyashi
625 Inu268
626 ioann1s
627 I pwned U!
628 Iracanis
629 isoboy
630 Issac
631 isthatnik
632 Ita54_2
633 ItsMetaKnight
634 izo
635 Izual Urashima
636 I_AM_L_FORCE
637 J-Machine
638 JaapDaniels
639 JacksonS
640 Jacobh
641 jadeboy7
642 jaeman109
643 Jagan_Kalamar
644 jahrs
645 jakeem
646 James310
647 jamesaa
648 JaNDeRPeiCH
649 JaRocker
650 JavaScribe
651 javicrazy
652 Javon
653 jayleferm
654 Jayro
655 jaysea
656 jchen
657 Jean Karlo
658 JediAviator
659 JeepX87
660 JeffRuLz
661 jeffyTheHomebrewer
662 jelbo
663 Jephph
664 jesus96
665 Jewel1
666 Jhin
667 Jhnsn
668 Jiehfeng
669 Jill_Stein
670 jimbo13
671 jing90
672 JinTrigger
673 jixs4v
674 jkm81
675 Joe88
676 Joel16
677 Johnatton
678 johnep
679 Jojse
680 JokerD
681 Jokey_Carrot
682 Joltlord
683 jomaper
684 Jonesy123
685 JonMegaTron
686 jonny_eh
687 JosephNeale
688 Joshmas
689 Journeysl898
690 jpmasterflex
691 JPnintendo
692 jrl_1644
693 Jslinkard78901
694 Ju7ez
695 JuanMena
696 jubbagee
697 Juggalo Debo
698 Julichan
699 jupitteer
700 jurassicplayer
701 JustAKirby
702 Justin14p
703 Justin20020
704 Justinde75
705 JustMeDaFaq
706 JVC2
707 K2O
708 K3-ICHI-X
709 Kaed
710 Kameryn
711 Kamiyama
712 Kanakops
713 KaptinFantastic
714 kaputnik
715 Karathan
716 Karones
717 Kartik
718 kasugano
719 Kataztrophik
720 Katharina
721 Katie Tamouzian
722 Katsumi San
723 Kawaii
724 KawLost
725 kazenohibi
726 Kazmar
727 Kazuto_Zed
728 kb7cxWMSrPwL
729 Kcacc
730 keegokahgo
731 KeepPlanC
732 Kei00
733 keivn
734 kekoroto
735 Kendyadof
736 KentaZX
737 khanvnn
738 KhueBui
739 kiaghi7
740 KibaOokami
741 kidkat210
742 Kim21
743 KimKong
744 kingaz
745 kingjinxy2
746 KingVamp
747 Kingy
748 Kiochi Teh Fox
749 kiokiopi
750 kite21
751 KitsuKaito
752 Kiyome
753 KJ1
754 kjaved373
755 KlasseyKreations
756 Klauscritchley
757 klave7
758 kmssd
759 kneefalcon
760 knightgreyson
761 KnightOfRoses
762 Knight of Time
763 KnightRiderX420
764 koimayeul
765 konamicode89
766 Konathedemo
767 Konsus
768 korn93
769 kprovost7314
770 KrooLa
771 krueger96
772 ktulu909
773 Kubas_inko
774 kudofan
775 KungFuzion
776 Kunty
777 Kurt91
778 Kurth
779 Kwyjor
780 Kyouhei
781 K_Dude_07
782 Lacius
783 lad_cali
784 lafleche
785 LaVerad
786 lazrhog
787 Le6996
788 leedare
789 Leeg
790 LeeNose
791 leerpsp
792 legoinventeor
793 LEGOMYEGGO
794 Lekz
795 lemonmaster
796 Lenks
797 LennartL
798 Leqz
799 Leraixous
800 Levente
801 lexarvn
802 Lia
803 Lidar
804 lieder1987
805 Lightyose
806 Lijer
807 Lilith Valentine
808 LillianBunny
809 linkchidori
810 linkinworm
811 LinkmstrYT
812 liquidgykill
813 LittenBitten
814 Little_Anonymous_Hacker
815 livid_hen
816 localflyerdelivery
817 Localhorst86
818 Lodad
819 lodart
820 Logan
821 Lokn2
822 lokomelo
823 loler55
824 lolsjoel
825 lordelan
826 Loveabelle
827 lpoolm
828 lucaboy
829 Lucifer666
830 LuckySteves
831 Ludicario
832 luigismentor
833 LuigiXL
834 lukands
835 LukeHasAWii
836 Lula20
837 LuminaStriker
838 Lunala
839 Lunar
840 Lushay
841 Lycanroc
842 Lynx64
843 m0b0ss
844 m4x70
845 MachRc
846 MacX
847 madbomb122
848 Maddieman
849 MadMakuFuuma
850 MaD_mAnIaC
851 mafril
852 magico29
853 MagnesG
854 MaGosT
855 MajinChibi
856 MajinCubyan
857 MalayZN
858 Mama Looigi
859 MamaLuigiS
860 MAN-biker
861 Manarte69
862 ManitoSanDo
863 manks
864 manu_jedi
865 Maq47
866 Marcell
867 Marco_Buns
868 Mario264
869 MarioMasta64
870 MarioSilva
871 MarKSlasH
872 marmaliser
873 marshel
874 Martek
875 MartianMSK
876 MartyDreamy
877 massijay
878 MasterPanda
879 mastershoes
880 mathew77
881 matias3ds
882 matka1998
883 matpower
884 mattdog1000000
885 mattyxarope
886 Maverick_z
887 Max89
888 MAXAITA
889 MaximumXPOWER
890 MaxToTheMax
891 Mazamin
892 mbcrazed
893 McBing
894 Mcfroogle
895 mchew
896 mcopo
897 McPringles
898 MeAndHax
899 Medveitsi
900 megabug7
901 Melchizedek
902 mellkirk
903 Memoir
904 Mente
905 meowo
906 Mert06
907 MetoMeto
908 Michael Morsette
909 MicroNut99
910 MidLevelCrisis
911 MiiJack
912 Miiverse
913 MikaDubbz
914 Mike83
915 Mikef1
916 mikefor20
917 Mikemk
918 Mikey242
919 Milad
920 milkyTommy
921 Minamisawa
922 Mindless_Toxin
923 MiniBytes
924 Minox
925 MintxTimes
926 MirkoD
927 Missing Number
928 misterdarvus
929 misterion
930 Mister_X
931 mitcha
932 Mizuguti
933 mjd515
934 MK73DS
935 mluna
936 Mnecraft368
937 MO35AB
938 mocalacace
939 MochaMilk
940 MockyLock
941 modaljazz
942 modgeezer
943 MohammedQ8
944 Monado_III
945 mondul
946 moneychild
947 MonkeyDKid
948 Monty Kensicle
949 Monukai
950 Moon164
951 moonable
952 MosAnted
953 Mozenrath
954 mozg
955 Mr.Faq2015
956 mr allen
957 mrcroket
958 mrdawn
959 mrdude
960 mrgone
961 mrissaoussama
962 mrjelly
963 MRJPGames
964 MrMcTiller
965 Mroshi
966 MrSandstorm
967 MrShawnTRods
968 Mr Skinner
969 mrtimotei
970 MrVoodoo
971 mr_switch
972 MSylver
973 muerte
974 MultiKoopa
975 Muskusrat
976 MweH
977 MyDePain
978 m_babble
979 N7Kopper
980 n8vosburgh
981 nachuz
982 Naderino
983 naed06
984 Naendow
985 NakedFaerie
986 NanashiFinal13
987 NashJ
988 nasune
989 Natsu2000
990 naughty_cat
991 navimor
992 Necron
993 Nehpets700
994 Nekohaten
995 Nekomaru
996 nemwolf
997 NeoGranzon
998 neotank19
999 Neotext
1000 Nephiel
1001 Nerdtendo
1002 NeSchn
1003 NewGBAXL
1004 Newhouse-Estates
1005 newo
1006 Ngagne
1007 NGT
1008 NicEXE
1009 NicholasCullihal
1010 Nico2001
1011 NicoAICP
1012 nic_rf
1013 nielsyboy765
1014 Nightbane30
1015 Nightflash
1016 Nightlight
1017 nikeymikey
1018 niklakis
1019 Nikokaro
1020 Nincompoopdo
1021 Ninlite
1022 nishnarsh
1023 NiteSite
1024 NitroTears
1025 nkn1983
1026 nnn12
1027 noahc3
1028 noblues29757
1029 Noctosphere
1030 Nomi20
1031 NoName141203
1032 nred
1033 Nuclear_Ghost
1034 Number9
1035 nurd
1036 nWo
1037 Nyvee
1038 oad94
1039 obiwansith
1040 OctogenderIceBadger
1041 octopus
1042 Odanhammer
1043 ojiboch
1044 oji
1045 OkatsuCSX
1046 OldGnashburg
1047 Oleboy555
1048 oleg77
1049 oleole
1050 Oliver1081
1051 Olmectron
1052 omega59
1053 Omegadrien
1054 onaryc
1055 Ondina
1056 onedementedsmurf
1057 OneRock
1058 onibaku
1059 onidude
1060 onnihs
1061 OOF
1062 oOMuDOo
1063 Orangy57
1064 ordos9
1065 ORelio
1066 OrGoN3
1067 oriam
1068 OrionTempest
1069 osaka35
1070 Osakasan
1071 Oswarlan
1072 otenko
1073 ouelletsim
1074 Outrager
1075 ov3rkill
1076 oxenh
1077 Ozito
1078 oztux
1079 ozzyzak
1080 Pablobel
1081 PabloMK7
1082 Paburo
1083 PacDan16
1084 PagaN
1085 Pajfu
1086 pandavova
1087 Pandaxclone2
1088 Panpan
1089 Panzerfaust
1090 paperycandy
1091 Pardalis
1092 PassiveMenis
1093 paulie
1094 paulkelly30
1095 Payne
1096 Payoshi
1097 pcwizard7
1098 PC_Arcade
1099 Pedeadstrian
1100 pedro702
1101 pedrosa
1102 pedrosuarez
1103 PeeJay Bonobo
1104 Peffe
1105 pehkay
1106 Penman
1107 PerfectB
1108 peteruk
1109 petspeed
1110 phalk
1111 Phanox
1112 Phantasia
1113 phanteon
1114 Phantom_Ein
1115 Pheinte
1116 Phenj
1117 philage
1118 phreaksho
1119 PhyniX
1120 Piepokemon
1121 Pietro10
1122 pikacool1
1123 pikatsu
1124 Pikm
1125 pikpol
1126 pillowpantz
1127 pitman
1128 pivix
1129 piwix
1130 PizzaBitez
1131 placebooooo
1132 plasma
1133 player594
1134 pLaYeR^^
1135 Plochan
1136 ploggy
1137 Ploppy23
1138 Plstic
1139 Pocoloco
1140 PoiRan
1141 pokemoner2500
1142 PokeNas
1143 Pokepicker
1144 PolarisVoid
1145 PolitePie
1146 porygonz2001
1147 Posghetti
1148 Prans
1149 PressToStart
1150 PrEtZaL
1151 PriMieon
1152 princeEyeless
1153 Prior22
1154 PrisnaZero
1155 proflayton123
1156 psd
1157 Psionic Roshambo
1158 Pterodatil
1159 Pumpalicious
1160 punkyrule
1161 purplefuku
1162 Purple_Shyguy
1163 pustal
1164 pwsincd
1165 qaz015393
1166 Qisoul
1167 qqq1
1168 quazimojo
1169 Queen of SoS
1170 QuestionSleep1984
1171 Quincy
1172 qwereknillig
1173 r0otkit
1174 R3V3RS3
1175 r5xscn
1176 radicalnetwork
1177 radicalwookie
1178 radiotaku
1179 raging_chaos
1180 RAHelllord
1181 Rahkeesh
1182 raisinsinspace
1183 Rajeck
1184 ramiroguye
1185 Randomdude0
1186 raphaeld82
1187 raphamotta
1188 RaphaSanOri
1189 RaptorDMG
1190 raptorop
1191 rashef
1192 Rash_bandiscoot
1193 ratamahatta
1194 RatherSimple
1195 RAWRzilla22
1196 raytan168
1197 Razaele
1198 Razmaniacal
1199 RazorStrike
1200 realg123
1201 realsergy
1202 ReclaimerShawn
1203 RedBlueGreen
1204 Redbunnymoon
1205 Redhorse
1206 Red_Soldat
1207 regnad
1208 renatotec
1209 Renegade_R
1210 reprep
1211 Reshiban
1212 Retinal_FAILURE
1213 Retroboy
1214 RetroMonkey
1215 Reual
1216 Reverender
1217 ReyVGM
1218 rg
1219 RibShark
1220 RicardoAtanazioS
1221 RicardoMBorges
1222 richrard
1223 Rickster
1224 Rioluwott
1225 Ritsuki
1226 RivenMain
1227 rkid084
1228 Roamin64
1229 roastable
1230 rob4
1231 robjanssen
1232 robman62
1233 Robmead23
1234 robsoul
1235 RobXcore
1236 Robz8
1237 RocaBOT
1238 rocknard
1239 rockpin
1240 roice2000
1241 Rokku
1242 rolenks
1243 RoloDeOvo
1244 ROMANREIGNS599
1245 romualdon
1246 Rorwig123
1247 Rosarik
1248 roshfart
1249 Roshy
1250 Roxas420
1251 Rubedo
1252 Rude
1253 Rudy69
1254 rumbah
1255 RupeeClock
1256 Ruryk
1257 rusldatboi
1258 Ryccardo
1259 RyRyIV
1260 s1nharvest
1261 sailor_moon
1262 samanthaaasmithhh
1263 samcambolt270
1264 SammyP6
1265 Sammy_Lee
1266 Sam_SpadeR
1267 Sandvich_Hero
1268 SANIC
1269 SANICspeed
1270 Sansgaming420
1271 sansnumen
1272 sarkwalvein
1273 sarrus
1274 Sarugetchu
1275 Satangel
1276 satanicangel
1277 Sathya
1278 savanger
1279 sawao_yama
1280 sayja
1281 SBR_Gyro
1282 Scarecrow B
1283 ScarletDreamz
1284 Scarlet
1285 Scott-105
1286 seany1990
1287 sedatbjk
1288 Sephi
1289 Septimo
1290 seraphineveles
1291 SergioMaldonado
1292 Serial07
1293 Seriel
1294 serpenter
1295 seseiSeki
1296 SetUsernameRequired
1297 Sevael
1298 SexySpai
1299 Seyiji
1300 Shadow#1
1301 shadow1w2
1302 Shadowfied
1303 ShadowOne333
1304 ShadySales2k
1305 Shajk00
1306 Shalashaska98
1307 shanefromoz
1308 shango46
1309 shaniphankar
1310 shattacrew
1311 shaunj66
1312 Sheimi
1313 SHgamer1221
1314 Shinryuu
1315 shinwg
1316 ShinyDitto
1317 ShootHere
1318 shorty_bobert
1319 Sicklyboy
1320 silver95
1321 silvermoonchan
1322 SimisFul
1323 SirAileron
1324 SirHastur
1325 sirrokr
1326 sisi1996
1327 Sissel
1328 sj0s
1329 Skanob
1330 skawo
1331 Skelletonike
1332 SkittleDash
1333 skitts
1334 SkyDark719
1335 SkyDX
1336 slaphappygamer
1337 Slayo
1338 slick1109
1339 Slinger
1340 Slluxx
1341 sloppycrap
1342 SmaaaR
1343 Small Kat
1344 Smash Br0
1345 smf
1346 smileyhead
1347 Smiths
1348 SmokelessCPU
1349 Snomannen_kalle
1350 Soccerdies
1351 Solitario
1352 Solotato
1353 Something whatever
1354 Sonic Angel Knight
1355 Sono
1356 SonowRaevius
1357 SonyUSA
1358 Sophie-bear
1359 Sora Takihawa
1360 SorKolapso
1361 Soulsilve2010
1362 Souperman9
1363 souseiseki
1364 SpaceMunkey
1365 Spazzery
1366 spinal_cord
1367 splymb
1368 spotanjo3
1369 spotfek
1370 Spunky247
1371 sroemr
1372 SS4
1373 SSG Vegeta
1374 SSKRider
1375 stanleyopar2000
1376 Starhatred
1377 Stash23
1378 Stealphie
1379 stefan_skellen
1380 stereotype
1381 stevejay
1382 SteVoUniT
1383 StiflingHat9897
1384 stikboy
1385 StomperX
1386 StrayGuitarist
1387 strayofthesun
1388 Strike4327
1389 Stwert
1390 stüssy
1391 subcon959
1392 SuinkaiVS
1393 suiro
1394 supaplex
1395 Super.Nova
1396 Superbossboo
1397 superdan2481
1398 SuperDan
1399 superfox
1400 supergamer368
1401 SuperrSonic
1402 SuperYoshi93
1403 suricx
1404 SuzieJoeBob
1405 sven7777
1406 swishes
1407 SwitchR
1408 Switchup
1409 swoon
1410 swosho
1411 swutch
1412 sys64738
1413 T-hug
1414 tabzer
1415 Tales117
1416 tallbl0nde
1417 TangentingTangerines
1418 TaruDev_
1419 tatumanu
1420 tbooh
1421 Tchembyral
1422 tech3475
1423 Technicmaster0
1424 techx3
1425 TechX
1426 teginpeg
1427 tekwarfare
1428 Teletron1
1429 TempGamer
1430 Tempo_
1431 Tevinthemasta
1432 Tex_McBladeSword
1433 Thardus
1434 The14thfly
1435 TheBATs
1436 TheCasketMan
1437 TheCosmicWarrior
1438 THEELEMENTKH
1439 TheHaxForU
1440 TheIcarus
1441 thejakal
1442 Thejax
1443 thekarter104
1444 thekillnator
1445 theking1987
1446 the MCDO
1447 themosteve
1448 TheNintendoEnthusiast
1449 Theorem
1450 ThePejnMan
1451 ThePocketor
1452 The Real Jdbye
1453 Thescrewremover
1454 TheSosios
1455 TheSpearGuy
1456 thewarhammer
1457 TheXpertXD
1458 TheZander
1459 TheZoc
1460 The_Chaotician
1461 The_Provider
1462 thirdeyeopen23
1463 Thomas83Lin
1464 ThommyTheBoy
1465 ThorGuru3ds
1466 thrillingblaze3145
1467 ThunderbInazuma
1468 Thunder Hawk
1469 Tibore
1470 Tigran
1471 TimeMaster
1472 titan_tim
1473 Titney
1474 TizioCaio95
1475 tmnr1992
1476 Toa_235
1477 TobiasAmaranth
1478 Tobicake
1479 tofttwaswas
1480 Toka2
1481 Tomato123
1482 ToMattBan
1483 Tom Bombadildo
1484 tommikinder
1485 TonyMax
1486 TopKekMaster
1487 Tortitamal
1488 tpax
1489 trained-dog
1490 trascotta
1491 Trash_Bandatcoot
1492 Tri-Z
1493 tRiBaLmUnKy
1494 TrillPhilly
1495 tronsonic
1496 tropireno
1497 trueicecold
1498 Trumboliscious
1499 Tsukiru
1500 Tumbleweed
1501 Turbles
1502 TVL
1503 Twiggs4625
1504 twin snakes
1505 TWIS
1506 Uiaad
1507 UltimateFight
1508 UltraDolphinRevolution
1509 Uninstallme
1510 Untethered
1511 uriel831
1512 Urudred
1513 usineur0
1514 ut2k4master
1515 Valwinz
1516 valyr
1517 Vampant
1518 Varia
1519 VartioArtel
1520 VashTS
1521 vaugerbird
1522 veedios
1523 VictiniGames
1524 Videomanman87
1525 Vilagamer999
1526 vincentx77
1527 Vine-gar
1528 VinsCool
1529 VIPlaine1
1530 Viri
1531 visible_invisible
1532 VJL
1533 Vladjaye
1534 Voltron
1535 Vorcray
1536 Vorde
1537 VTAprentice
1538 wabo
1539 wad11656
1540 wahakar
1541 wakakau
1542 Wamboniga
1543 wannabiimii
1544 Wario
1545 wartutor
1546 watdaf
1547 WaveSmash
1548 Wavy
1549 WB3000
1550 weatMod
1551 Webbmaster1900
1552 weirdnerd24
1553 Weyu
1554 WG481
1555 Whimsii
1556 Whipitflips
1557 WhiteMaze
1558 White_Raven_X
1559 wHITE_sHARK
1560 Whole lotta love
1561 WigWrm
1562 WiiHomebrew+Snes
1563 wiindsurf
1564 wiitendo84
1565 Windaga
1566 windwakr
1567 Winkado
1568 wintermute808
1569 WisdomChin
1570 Wiz_Dom
1571 wogdude
1572 woistmeineis
1573 Wolfy
1574 wolven9
1575 Wombo Combo
1576 Wonder_Woman_
1577 worm28
1578 wormdood
1579 Woz
1580 wsh1994
1581 wurstpistole
1582 x02a
1583 x65943
1584 XAIXER
1585 xalphax
1586 Xalusc
1587 xatzimi
1588 xaxa
1589 xdarkx
1590 XDeltaone
1591 Xeleos
1592 Xen0
1593 Xenophilius
1594 Xiamg
1595 Xinnot
1596 Xjackio
1597 xkoeckiiej
1598 Xmortal
1599 Xorboth
1600 xs4all
1601 xstationbr
1602 Xsze
1603 Xtagonite
1604 xxdudexx
1605 xy-maps
1606 Xyphoseos
1607 xyrad
1608 Xzi
1609 Y0shII
1610 yacepi15
1611 yadielturbo
1612 Yamathedestroyer
1613 yanvbraz
1614 yarib
1615 yashar13
1616 Yawnn
1617 YBLP
1618 Youkikovitch
1619 youmaycallmeoceanman
1620 yummycake
1621 yusuo
1622 zack_zzz
1623 Zaide
1624 Zajumino
1625 zanfire
1626 zapp
1627 zart_zaku
1628 ZazenNoir
1629 Zeldaplayer67
1630 Zephir1991
1631 zeppelin03
1632 zeppychi
1633 zer01717
1634 Zero2kXp
1635 zerofalcon
1636 ZeroFX
1637 ZeroHunta
1638 ZeroMtz
1639 ZeroT21
1640 Zetman
1641 Zhongtiao1
1642 ZiLzO
1643 zimgir
1644 ZipMartin
1645 zkrn
1646 Zombiepigz
1647 Zonark
1648 ZoneBlaze
1649 ZoNtendo
1650 zoogie
1651 Zumoly
1652 Zurdonx
1653 ZxJesus
1654 zxr750j
1655 zyloj
1656 Zyvyn
1657 _elf_
1658 _Mizuto_
1659 _Snow_
1660 _v3


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 12, 2021)

Fun part is Anime is dead is 64 and i Animewaifu is 65


----------



## Sono (Aug 12, 2021)

@Costello you could've used VLOOKUP to look up username by draw ID


----------



## SonowRaevius (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## mitcha (Aug 12, 2021)

congrat @Maq47


----------



## Pardalis (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to the winners and thank you Gbatemp for hosting!


----------



## Albireo6972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners, thanks for the great time everyone.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sono said:


> @Costello you could've used VLOOKUP to look up username by draw ID


I said that on the live chat but he said that he wanted to create more excitement lol, of course


----------



## Costello -- List of winners (Aug 12, 2021)

it's over! if you missed the stream, here is the final winners table:





@Maq47 
@jelbo 
@SuperYoshi93 
@Stwert 
@KingVamp 
@gratefulbuddy 
@EagleRuler 
@Muskusrat 
@kingaz 
@ojiboch 
@Wonder_Woman_ 
@placebooooo 
@PagaN 
@Melchizedek 
@GeigerCouncilmanX 

your accounts will be checked against duplicates and whatnot so as to ensure the competition rules have been respected
and then you will receive a PM from a member of the staff to collect your address for receiving your prize.
(if we find cases of fraud we will do a second drawing with the prizes that were given to illegal accounts)


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 12, 2021)

Well I Expected this already that i wont win but CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS ONE 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Animewaifu7 said:


> Well I Expected this already that i wont win but CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS ONE


Litterly none of the members that won Seem familier 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Funny is that number 7 is the newest member that won (Signed up at Jul 24 2021)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2021)

Will I get a consolation gift?


----------



## Luz Noceda (Aug 12, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Well I Expected this already that i wont win but CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS ONE
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...













You Could say Lucky 7 then ???


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to all 15 people who won in the giveaway, i hope you have fun with your prizes!


----------



## ertaboy356b (Aug 12, 2021)

As expected, low numbers are unlucky lol. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 12, 2021)

cant win prizes or at love time for a drink


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 12, 2021)

Yeah, it’s like he should have shuffled the names so they _*weren’t*_ in alphabetical order. That’s okay…*best 2 out of 3*?


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Aug 12, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!! We’re all winners, because we all get to use GBAtemp <3


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh, wow! Thanks. I thought I would never win any of these.


----------



## ZeroFX (Aug 12, 2021)

Good luck for me for the next time


----------



## skawo (Aug 12, 2021)

aw

Well, congrats to everyone, anyway.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats winners, but in the end, you're all winners in my books


----------



## impeeza (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 12, 2021)

What happens if one or more of the users don't respond soon?


----------



## Melchizedek (Aug 12, 2021)

Hey looks like I won one of the bundles, yay!!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 12, 2021)

Costello said:


> it's over! if you missed the stream, here is the final winners table:
> 
> View attachment 272868
> 
> ...



Wow I was one number off from Wonder_Woman_

1575 almost won by 1 number. Grats to everyone who won.


----------



## GeigerCouncilmanX (Aug 12, 2021)

Finally, I've won something in my life.. Thanks!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to the winners!  And for those who didn't win don't feel too bad, we'll try and have another giveaway in the future 

@Maq47 
@Stwert 
@KingVamp 

A special congrats to you 3 who won the top prizes on offer. I will PM you shortly to discuss details.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 12, 2021)

Next time, Gadget...

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## petspeed (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratz to all the winners


----------



## Issac (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## MonkeyDKid (Aug 12, 2021)

congrats everyone


----------



## SuperYoshi93 (Aug 12, 2021)

Second time i attend to a giveaway on this forum, second time i win something. Thanks gbatemp's staff i really love this forum and congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Oh, wow! Thanks. I thought I would never win any of these.



Looking through the winners list I only recognized your username, congrats!


----------



## MiiJack (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to the winners, we can share the prize if you don't like it


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratz winners!!


----------



## tfocosta (Aug 12, 2021)

Costello said:


> it's over! if you missed the stream, here is the final winners table:
> 
> View attachment 272868
> 
> ...




That's awesome! Congratulations to all the winners! 

Such a shame I'm not on the list too, but I'm happy for everyone who made it!


----------



## SuperYoshi93 (Aug 12, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Congratulations to the winners!  And for those who didn't win don't feel too bad, we'll try and have another giveaway in the future
> 
> @Maq47
> @Stwert
> ...


Sorry but why im not in the top 3? i lost my prize?
Arent @Maq47 @jelbo @SuperYoshi93 (me) the ones who won the top prizes?


----------



## Stwert (Aug 12, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Congratulations to the winners!  And for those who didn't win don't feel too bad, we'll try and have another giveaway in the future
> 
> @Maq47
> @Stwert
> ...




Seriously?

Unless there’s another Stwert, in which case congratulations to them, I’m more than stunned. 46 years old and I never win anything. Wait, am I still asleep? Man I’m going to be annoyed when I wake up


----------



## Zetman (Aug 12, 2021)

Grats to the winners


----------



## peteruk (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats all, enjoy your prizes


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 12, 2021)

Missed the stream, congrats all!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to those people in the list. Have fun with them.


----------



## depaul (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to all winners!


----------



## Lumince (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh wow! Congrats all!


----------



## farflame (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations all


----------



## YuseiFD (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to everyone !!!


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 12, 2021)

Stwert said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Unless there’s another Stwert, in which case congratulations to them, I’m more than stunned. 46 years old and I never win anything. Wait, am I still asleep? Man I’m going to be annoyed when I wake up


Man, I'm as shocked as you are. This is quite literally the best news of my entire life, hands down.


----------



## Stwert (Aug 12, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Man, I'm as shocked as you are. This is quite literally the best news of my entire life, hands down.



Me too…. Don’t tell the wife that 
I wasn't even exaggerating, in my 46 years on this planet, I’ve entered tons of competitions. Do I win? Do I buggery. This is like a totally weird experience


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> Yeah, it’s like he should have shuffled the names so they _*weren’t*_ in alphabetical order. That’s okay…*best 2 out of 3*?


Thay's exactly how i thought it was going to be. Oh well..
Congrats to the winners BTW!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 12, 2021)

Waaaaaaaaah  Waaaaaaaaaah I didn't win! Waaaaaaaaaaah 

   [winners]

 



LoL jk


----------



## TheZander (Aug 12, 2021)

Has anyone looked into the connection between the winners and randomizer.org? Relations dating back to the cold war they might not all be spies but who knows.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 12, 2021)

This was a treat thank you again for this event


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Aug 12, 2021)

omg i had  forgot  about this


----------



## djpannda (Aug 12, 2021)

Wait I think you miss Pronounced my name....


----------



## Kanakops (Aug 12, 2021)

The good point is at least we will not lag out anymore when we try to access this website


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 12, 2021)

Kanakops said:


> The good point is at least we will not lag out anymore when we try to access this website


I wouldn't count on it due to some underlying issues with our current setup. The good news is we are going to transfer to a new server and config soon.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to all winner!


----------



## Tigran (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 12, 2021)

Funny how about half of the winners are above 1000 and the rest are around 500-900. Congrats all the same.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 12, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Man, I'm as shocked as you are. This is quite literally the best news of my entire life, hands down.


Dude, seriously congrats! You and I have each won a Switch on GBAtemp raffles! 

*#GBAtempSwitchGang*


----------



## Satangel (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratz & thanks so much to GBAtemp for doing this!!!


----------



## NeoGranzon (Aug 12, 2021)

Too bad we didn't win anything!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 12, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Too bad we didn't win anything!



You should be happy for them who won anything. I enter but I didn't win and I am very happy for them. They deserve it.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Aug 12, 2021)

So... what did I win?


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 12, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Man, I'm as shocked as you are. This is quite literally the best news of my entire life, hands down.


You're not *the admin's cousin* or anything, are you? (Just asking..._are _you?) Anyway, congrats and we wish you the best.

I was so sure I was gonna win that OLED...that I promised my 'Nana' in a nursing home the next time I visited I'd bring it and let her play it. She told me not to show up without it.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 12, 2021)

@Maq47 Congrats and how did it feel to see it?


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 12, 2021)

linuxares said:


> @Maq47 Congrats and how did it feel to see it?


Like a dream, honestly. I went to bed early (before the drawing) because I didn't like my chances, and woke up to this extraordinary news.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 12, 2021)

This was a lot of fun hopefully there can be more (smaller prized) raffles more often?


----------



## linuxares (Aug 12, 2021)

Maq47 said:


> Like a dream, honestly. I went to bed early (before the drawing) because I didn't like my chances, and woke up to this extraordinary news.


Haha yeah. We had one person in chat that won. Else I were just being stupid in chat.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Aug 12, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> You should be happy for them who won anything. I enter but I didn't win and I am very happy for them. They deserve it.


Why should i be happy for them that they won?
They are not my relatives, friends etc ...,i call this hypocrisy,when you participate in a lottery,you give it to win not so much to do!


----------



## PagaN (Aug 12, 2021)

wow I won some


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Aug 12, 2021)

Wombo Combo said:


> Wow I was one number off from Wonder_Woman_
> 
> 1575 almost won by 1 number. Grats to everyone who won.



I was also one number off.  You take one from the 5 and add it to the 6 at the end.  But yeah, I don't even usually enter but TY to GBATemp for being a thing even this far into the future. To another 10 years, guys.


----------



## slick1109 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to the Winners


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 12, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> You should be happy for them who won anything. I enter but I didn't win and I am very happy for them. They deserve it.


..Why? Nobody knows who they are. Why "should" they be happy for them? Not saying they shouldn't, but what's the reasoning? And why do they "deserve" it? Nobody "deserves" the win, it was a random raffle. They didn't do anything to earn it. It was by pure chance. Everyone had the same odds.



djnate27 said:


> You're not *the admin's cousin* or anything, are you? (Just asking..._are _you?) Anyway, congrats and we wish you the best.
> 
> I was so sure I was gonna win that OLED...that I promised my 'Nana' in a nursing home the next time I visited I'd bring it and let her play it. She told me not to show up without it.


Sounds like you should learn to stop making such promises lmao. Why were you so sure? Again, it was a random raffle. There was no way to increase anyone's odds other than entering with multiple accounts and somehow not getting caught. You didn't do that, did you..?


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 12, 2021)

So when it says 'check threadmark' for the winner's list, what does that mean? Sorry if that's being thick but I legit can't find that list that I'm inevitably not on.


----------



## Issac (Aug 12, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> So when it says 'check threadmark' for the winner's list, what does that mean? Sorry if that's being thick but I legit can't find that list that I'm inevitably not on.






You can click here in threads, to get to important messages or updates or stuff (if it's a feature that's used in the thread)


----------



## lukands (Aug 12, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> So when it says 'check threadmark' for the winner's list, what does that mean? Sorry if that's being thick but I legit can't find that list that I'm inevitably not on.



Don`t feel bad I was going to ask the same question


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 12, 2021)

Well done to all the winners and all GBATemp staff who were involved in bringing us the awesome giveaway.


----------



## ZeroHunta (Aug 12, 2021)

Congrats to all the winners, I'm crying of happiness for you... Yeah happiness... :_(

Seriously congrats!


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Aug 12, 2021)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Aug 12, 2021)

Looks like I'll never win anything in life.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 13, 2021)

RIGGED


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 13, 2021)

shouldn't we focus more on patron raffles and only let continuous donators enter (3+ consecutive months donating) ? they are the driving force of the prizes so they deserve a better shot this raffle was a mess


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> RIGGED



typical trump supporter.

AHAHAHA

i bet you want a recount?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 13, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## Wonder_Woman_ (Aug 13, 2021)

i just want  to say ,this was definitely not rigged  .if you look on the live video that was  posted they showed exactly how they chose the winners  step by step . i honestly  forgot  about this whole giveaway  and only entered for the switch oled and was shocked  to win anything  at all .but i am grateful


----------



## jelbo (Aug 13, 2021)

Yeahhhh! This is my first time winning someting


----------



## aerios169 (Aug 13, 2021)

Where aré the winners ?


----------



## Slinger (Aug 14, 2021)

Conga-rats to the winners!


----------



## PagaN (Aug 14, 2021)

I think dont need that *Venture electronics audio bundle*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

jelbo said:


> Yeahhhh! This is my first time winning someting


Hey! Congrats!
What did you got?


----------



## ertre (Aug 15, 2021)

Joined a giveaway, got nothing out of it.
So everything went as expected.


----------



## jelbo (Aug 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Hey! Congrats!
> What did you got?


An Abernic Console.


----------



## Maq47 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey, I messaged @shaunj66 already, but I need a response ASAP. Can I get paid the value of the Switch OLED in PayPal? @Costello @Chary


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 8, 2022)

Just posting for my entry. Good luck everyone.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 8, 2022)

Vanth88 said:


> Just posting for my entry. Good luck everyone.


You're supposed to vote in the 2007 raffle.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 8, 2022)

Vanth88 said:


> Just posting for my entry. Good luck everyone.



You live under a rock ?


----------

